# Adoption advice please



## chickenchaser

Hi all, I'm new here I spend most of my time in the WTT section, as we are hoping to try for our family in the summer. To cut a very long story short I have always wanted to adopt but my DH had never been that keen, so we decided to have a bilogical family, BUT he has now just bought up the adoption topic again and now I'm really confusion. He not long thinks it's a bad idea, but I have just got my head around me having my own child and really starting to like the idea. What do people think?

Can we have our own baby then adopt an older child (think it may be difficult to adopt a younger child, I don't want to have to wait years then be limited on the children available to us)?

Does this work? Will our adoptive child find it difficult to come into a home that has biological children/ a younger child.

I know adoption isn't easy, and we are willing to work at it, I just want what is best. 

I would like to hear from not only familys who adopt children but also those who grew up in a mixed family.

Please help, I just want to do what is right for everyone.:hugs:

I love this idea but I need to make sure that it is right. Thanks


----------



## fluffosaur

Hi

We would always want the adopted child to be the youngest. There are higher incidences of placement disruption in homes where the adopted child is the oldest.

You could have your own child, wait until they are 5, and then adopt a younger child. That would not be a problem.

However, you are unlikely to be approved for a child who is older than your biological child. It just tends not to work.

I would recommend you attend an Information Evening run by your local authority's adoption team. They tend to have them monthly and they'd be able to answer your questions.

- Fostering and Adoption Social Worker


----------



## CourtneyD

chicken chaser, I love your nickname on here. I ahve 50 or so chickens and just love them to pieces. Best of luck in your adoption journey. its a heck of a roller coaster ride!


----------



## chickenchaser

CourtneyD said:


> chicken chaser, I love your nickname on here. I ahve 50 or so chickens and just love them to pieces. Best of luck in your adoption journey. its a heck of a roller coaster ride!

I love my chickens too :happydance: and thanks for the good luck wishes, I think we may need it.


----------

